# God hates me



## moonglowdiva (Jul 9, 2011)

*Funny, I have set back to reflect and I have given my life over to God. I surrender everything. I think God hates me. I have prayed, fasted, stopped willfully sinning, and God refuses to speak to me or hear my prayers. I keep a prayer journal and in all of my prayers not one has been answered. It seem like the more I pray the worst everything gets. When I do pray for a thing or situation I get the opposite of what I'm praying for. Why does GOD hate me so but everyone else He love? I feel abandoned by GOD. In His word He said that He would never leave me nor forsaken me but that just what He has done.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *Funny, I have set back to reflect and I have given my life over to God. I surrender everything. I think God hates me. I have prayed, fasted, stopped willfully sinning, and God refuses to speak to me or hear my prayers. I keep a prayer journal and in all of my prayers not one has been answered. It seem like the more I pray the worst everything gets. When I do pray for a thing or situation I get the opposite of what I'm praying for. Why does GOD hate me so but everyone else He love? I feel abandoned by GOD. In His word He said that He would never leave me nor forsaken me but that just what He has done.*


sister, you need a hug from one sister to another!

God never hates you...He doesn't know how to hate!  He is love and His love for you is so great....if only you can believe that.

I can totally understand how you may feel though, feeling that God, your Father, doesn't hear you.  Please, from the bottom of my heart, know that HE DOES!  Sometimes, He wants you to just rest and wait on Him.  Sometimes, He doesn't give us an answer for a reason...we must learn to trust Him, that everything will be ok.  His love for you is so great, He may be protecting you from whatever it is that you are asking for.  

I will pray for you....._*

Heavenly Father,

I come before you and I pray for my sister Moonglowdiva.  I ask that you cover her right now with your precious blood.  I pray that you will comfort her in her time of spiritual need and I KNOW that you are able to reveal yourself to her.  She is asking that you give her an answer, Lord.  I pray that you will speak to her...yes, Lord, even in her sleep...give her visions, give her dreams.  Help her to see you in this situation.

I bind the enemy and his tactics in her life in the name of Jesus and I cancel the assignment of deception and the lies that is being told to her.  I break the strongholds of fear and doubt and unbelief.  I declare that Moonglowdiva heart is changed...right now, in the name of Jesus.  That' she may know you and the power of your resurrection...that she may know your presence in a real and powerful way...that she may know that you ARE ALWAYS WITH HER, NEVER LEAVING HER NOR FORSAKING HER!

Help her to know that your spirit is alive and well and is with and for her.  Help her to see your glory in her life...give her vision, Lord...give her peace, Lord...give her rest and especially, give her JOY!!!

I ask that you hear my prayer for my sister and comfort her, right now in Jesus name.

Thank you, Lord, for always causing your children to triumph in Jesus Christ!  I thank you, Lord, that Moonglowdiva is triumphing, even now!  Bless her from the crown of her head, to the soles of her feet.

In Jesus precious and holy name...Amen..and amen!!!*_

Don't give up on the Lord, sis...He is with you and He LOVES YOU!!!

N&W


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 9, 2011)

Honey its the darkest before the dawn and I must say I battle the same things.Our timing and Gods timing isn't the same.Know as God has you in the waiting room his working on things in you before you can proceed.Examine your life are there anythings or ppl who need to be removed..and just rest in knowing God will supply may not be the way you want but he does.And the devil acts a fool when you pray so know that as you grow in the word and in God you will be tested and you must stay strong..you have your sister in Christ here to help you..and God ain't going to make nothing he would hate..including you my love.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jul 9, 2011)

Moonglowdiva, 
God does NOT hate you! In fact, he loves you especially because you are his child and you are seeking him. He and the angels are rejoicing in heaven because you chose to follow him and not his adversary. You are like the parable of the lost sheep that Luke 15:4-7 talks about. You should read these verses and let the holy spirit minister to you. Verse 7 reads, "...I tell you, there is joy in the presence of the angels of God over one sinner who repents." 

God loves you! If he didn't he would not have given his ONLY SON for you. Don't let the devil tell you that God is not listening to you, that he doesn't hear you and that he hates you! Send those lies back down to the pits of hell from which they came! 

God loves you and he hears you!  Sometimes we (me too) overlook the small blessings that he gives to us (e.g. allowing us to make all the traffic lights when we are already late for work, or keeping us from unforeseen accidents, and so much more). 

I know how you feel because I feel this way too sometimes but use this time to be still and listen to the "still small voice" inside you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *Funny, I have set back to reflect and I have given my life over to God. I surrender everything.
> 
> I think God hates me.
> 
> I have prayed, fasted, stopped willfully sinning, and God refuses to speak to me or hear my prayers. I keep a prayer journal and in all of my prayers not one has been answered. It seem like the more I pray the worst everything gets. When I do pray for a thing or situation I get the opposite of what I'm praying for. Why does GOD hate me so but everyone else He love? I feel abandoned by GOD. In His word He said that He would never leave me nor forsaken me but that just what He has done.*



Moonglow.... Precious Daughter of God...  

This is one of those times when I wish I could 'voice' this message to you and not just type it.   

Little Child of Light...Among all of the stars in the Heavens, you shine the most in the heart of God.     God does indeed love you and He loves you with an everlasting love which will never ever die nor cease to exist just for you.

Within His heart, you live...deep, deep inside.   Moonglow...you are loved. 

Don't go by the prayers which have yet to be answered.  Instead, look a the Cross which has your name written within the Blood of Jesus which was shed upon it.  Look at the love which outlines the very form of your being.   Long before you were even conceived, God knew your name, and He prepared each and ever day of your life to be spent with Hiim, loving you all the way.

If I could tell you the 'stories' of my 'moments' when I felt God did not hear me or speak to me, yet He was speaking, He heard, He loved me all along.

In the Bible you will read many, many stories of those felt or it seemed that God was not there.   Especially, Jesus.   In His totured moments endured upon the Cross, Jesus cried out... "My God! Why hast thou forsaken me?" 

You see, even He, our Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, had moments of feeling unloved, separated, forsaken by God.   

Moon Glow... do you know that there is a beautiful song, named as such?    It's a song about love.   

Moonglowdiva... you are a 'Love Song' from the heart of God Your Father in Heaven above.... filled with love.  

Remember this always... Always, God Loves YOU!  He always did.

He always will.    Forever and ever.  

_
"Father God... thank you for loving this precious child of yours.  And indeed she is yours and no one can ever take that or your love away from her.   In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.   _


----------



## Coffee (Jul 9, 2011)

God is not hate, God is only *LOVE*.

He could be testing you to see how faithful you'll stay if he doesn't answer your prayer. That's not the reason we are to love and be faithful to God. We are here to do His bidding, not the other way around. It could be what you're praying for is not best for you at this time. There are so many reasons that God isn't answering your prayers, but sweet sister, trust me, hate is* NOT* one of them.

Continue to trust and be obedient to His will and eventually you'll hear His voice.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 9, 2011)

OP God always answers prayer. Always. But always in His time. His answers aren't always "Sure! Here you go!" His answers could be any of the following:

"Yes, I thought you'd never ask!"
"Yes, and here's more."
"No, I love you too much."
"Wait, you're not yet ready."

What you must do is have faith in His wisdom. Will to live according to His Will. The Bible says "Seek first the Kingdom of God, and His righteousness, and these things [you wish for] will be added unto you." The Bible also says, "Without faith it is impossible to please God, because whoever comes to him must believe that He exists and *rewards those who earnestly seek Him*." (Hebrews 11:6) But you must also remember that God answers prayer according to His will. In Jeremiah 29:11, God says, "I know the plans I have for you; plans for good and not for disaster, to bring you a future and a hope." Can you take Him at His word? Can you just write Him the letters you write and instead of sitting back and focusing on whether or not He's answered them--as if He owes you--focus your energy on giving thanks for what He has done for you. While you woke up this morning, someone didn't. While you made it safe home and had a peaceful night, someone was mugged or injured in an accident that had nothing to do with them. While you are able to sit and type at this PC, someone is unable to and in tears. 

The hymn "O Worship the King" is one of my favorites. I quote it below but want you to meditate on the words in bold:

"O worship the King,
all glorious above;
O gratefully sing
his power and his love:
our Shield and Defender,
the Ancient of Days,
pavilioned in splendour
and girded with praise.

The earth with its store
of wonders untold,
Almighty, thy power
hath founded of old;
hath 'stablished it fast
by a changeless decree,
and round it hath cast,
like a mantle, the sea.

O tell of his might,
O sing of his grace,
whose robe is the light,
whose canopy space;
his chariots of wrath
the deep thunder-clouds form,
and dark is his path
on the wings of the storm.

*Thy bountiful care
what tongue can recite?
It breathes in the air,
it shines in the light;
it streams from the hills,
it descends to the plain,
and sweetly distils
in the dew and the rain.*

Frail children of dust,
and feeble as frail,
in thee do we trust,
nor find thee to fail;
thy mercies how tender,
how firm to the end,
our Maker, Defender,
Redeemer and Friend."

moonglowdiva, no one could love you the way Father does, and no one could care for you the way He does. Please do not allow Satan to cause you to doubt Him. Perhaps God feels you still need milk and are not ready for solid food. Perhaps He longs for a relationship where you would know Him well enough to never question His feelings about you. If we as earthly parents can withhold good things from our kids because we feel they aren't ready to be entrusted with them, how much more will our Omniscient Father withhold that which He knows is not good for us now? And kids will fuss and say they're hated when they don't get what they want, yet the parents love them so much and just hope one day the kids will understand why mom and dad said no. Can you truly surrender EVERYTHING...*including your will* to Him so that you can know life in its fullness and be lacking nothing? Can you have the attitude of not worrying what's around the corner or the answer to why and just know that He'll be there to handle come what may?


----------



## disgtgyal (Jul 10, 2011)

moonglowdiva **big hug** sweetheart God loves you, He loves you so much that even if it was just you, He would have still sent His Son to die for you, every tear you cry he tolds them in His hand. Remember in His word God says He hides himself that we may seek Him, and he is a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him.  Make sure you are seeking God's face and not His hand, and with that being said stand against the enemy right now because he is definitely attacking your mind. Satan in a liar and a thief, do not allow him to fill your head with lies in order to steal your joy.

Lord God Almighty I come before You with praise and thanksgiving, Lord God I praise You for being God and God alone, Lord God You sit High and look low. I approach Your throne with grace and mercy on behalf of Your daughter Monnglowdiva, Mighty God if there be anything in either of us that may hinder our prayers from reaching your ears I ask that you forgive us, because mighty God your word says if we have inquity in our hearts you will not hear us so God right now I pray that you purify our hearts. Father she is Your daughter whom you knew before she was formed in her mother's belly, mighty God you snatched her from the enemy and placed her firmly and permenately in your kingdom and gave her sonship, Mighty God her heart is troubled, she needs to hear from You, she needs to experience you in a new way, she needs a personal encounter with you God. I ask God that You will look down from heaven and hearken Your ears to her cry, send the Comforter to comfort her, Your word says you are close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit so Mighty God draw close to her and she draws close to you, help her to remember You know the plans you have for her plans to bless her to give her hope and future, help her Mighty God to remember Your promises and to stand firmly on them and to use the Word as a weapon. Mighty God I come against the spirit of doubt and unbelief in the name of Jesus, I cancel every plot, ploy and assignment of the enemy right now in the name of jesus, I bind principalities and powers operating in her atmosphere right now in the name of Jesus I decree that she shall have peace, she will believe again and she will hope again again. Satan you are a defeated foe, your tricks have been exposed and she will not fall for them anymore, she will walk in the victory that Christ Jesus gave her at the cross, she stands on the authority and power of the Risen Savior, so satan in the name of jesus lose your hold off her mind and take your flight right now because one shall chase a thousand and two put ten thousand to flight. Heavenly Father I thank You for the transformation taking place, God I think you for hearing our prayers, thank you sending your comforter in Jesus name I pray, Amen


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 10, 2011)

Usually, what is blocking us from hearing from Him is self, some junk we need to work out with Him one-on-one. To streamline the process, place all wants and desires aside and focus on His will for your life and what He wants You to perform to advance His Kingdom:

What would You have me do, Father? My existence is for Your pleasure. 

What do You have to cleanse from me? Please remove it, no matter how much it hurts.

My righteous efforts are pathetic in Your sight. To become like Your Son is my highest reward. What do I have to suffer through to achieve it?

…and so on. Sometimes, you have to throw yourself at His feet, literally and consistently, to get an answer. I need to breathe more carpet fibers myself because I want to hear from Him more often. Also, being quiet and still before Him and rebuking the adversary and his minions, sending them to the deepest body of water you can think of helps break down the veil between you and Him.

Lord Jesus, please raise up more servants to help us all hear Your voice during these trying times. Amen.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 10, 2011)

*I do appreciate all of the encouragement. When I was a lukwarm christian more of my prayers were answered then. I have not had one prayer answere since I fully committed my life to the Lord. I pray and it falls on deaf ears. My just want Him to talk to me. In any relationship if there is no communication then there is no relationship. God talked to Abraham, Issac, and Jacob. He talked to the prophets. He talked to the 12 disciples. He talked to the Samaritan woman at the well, He talked to Paul. God is a God who is detailed. It seem to me He never would leave you guessing. So far He has not spoken to me at all. Oh, the devil speaks very loud and the flesh speaks as well but God is silent. I know that God will never contradict his Word.  I just need Him to speak to me. You say God is a God of love but He is also as God of judgement. I just want to know what have I done. *


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 10, 2011)

@moonglowdiva I say this with all the love I have..when you were a baby christian God had to woe you a bit so things did appear to go alot smoother but now that you are a bit more mature and can see true real life personal testament of God's glory he makes us wait more now.It grows us it prepares us it allows things that won't uplift God to be able to be removed.It allows us to view things in the light of Jesus and not of the cup of the world.Its a process and I say this as I go through my own personal walk with God.I want marriage,a career,finances but more important I want peace from my past hurts..God is working on me and has me waiting on things..Im at church now not scared of praising him no matter who is next to me heck he got me back in church..Whatever is going on give it to him and leave it alone..allow this time to be a prayng and fasting time..

ETA oh and if you think the heat has come up then your in good company in this section..see the those who are favored get tested..he can't bless what he can't test.So know that its not a no if its in his will it may be a delay..see what you may have prayed for you may not be ready for or it may be so awesomely out of this world he has to create some things in order to make it happen in the physically realm..


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jul 10, 2011)

your Father in heaven loves you so much. he doesn't hate you. just because he isn't answering now, doesn't mean he never will. he has to prepare you for those blessings. so don't listen to the devil. he is a liar, and always has been. **hugggggggggggg**


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Jul 10, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *Funny, I have set back to reflect and I have given my life over to God. I surrender everything. I think God hates me. I have prayed, fasted, stopped willfully sinning, and God refuses to speak to me or hear my prayers. I keep a prayer journal and in all of my prayers not one has been answered. It seem like the more I pray the worst everything gets. When I do pray for a thing or situation I get the opposite of what I'm praying for. Why does GOD hate me so but everyone else He love? I feel abandoned by GOD. In His word He said that He would never leave me nor forsaken me but that just what He has done.*



God doesn't hate you. The enemy just picks on children of God who are a threat to his kingdom! That means don't let Satan win! Pray more! It's best to have God on your side even if you don't like your present situation. If Jesus be for you, who can be against you! Trust me. I've been there.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not a Christian, but I will say that God does not hate you.  You just may not get what you want when you want it.  You will get what you need, and you have what you need because you are still here typing to us.  Be patient.  Much love.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I do appreciate all of the encouragement. When I was a lukwarm christian more of my prayers were answered then. I have not had one prayer answere since I fully committed my life to the Lord. I pray and it falls on deaf ears. My just want Him to talk to me. In any relationship if there is no communication then there is no relationship. God talked to Abraham, Issac, and Jacob. He talked to the prophets. He talked to the 12 disciples. He talked to the Samaritan woman at the well, He talked to Paul. God is a God who is detailed. It seem to me He never would leave you guessing. So far He has not spoken to me at all. Oh, the devil speaks very loud and the flesh speaks as well but God is silent. I know that God will never contradict his Word. I just need Him to speak to me. You say God is a God of love but He is also as God of judgement. I just want to know what have I done. *


 
I believe every Christian has gone through what you have.  Where we feel like God has forgotten us.  That's not true.  He speaks to us in different ways beyond our own understanding.  I believe that God is speaking to you right now through us, your sisters in Christ as we let you know that he hasn't forgotten you, that he does love you, that he is here with you.  Also, do you study his word?  Because he speaks to us through his word as well.  Go to God, tell him how you feel.  He already knows but he likes for us to tell him.  He loves to commune with us.  Don't let Satan place that doubt in your mind that God isn't talking to you or he hates you.  Know for a fact that Satan hates us more than anything because he lost us upon the confession of our faith in Christ Jesus.  He will do anything within his power (and his power is very limited) to get us.  He cannot harm us physically, so he tries to manipulate us through the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life.  He's a trickster.  

You're among family here, so don't hesitate to let us be your sound board.  

Love you.....


----------



## Giselle685 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> sister, you need a hug from one sister to another!
> 
> God never hates you...*He doesn't know how to hate!* He is love and His love for you is so great....if only you can believe that.
> 
> ...


 


Response to the bolded.... God hates the things that are against Him. God has a character that hates things that attempt to weaken the strength of His good works.. sin. He hates sin.. He says it stinks. (I can't find the exact verse where He claims His hate for it.. there is evidence all over, so please reference this as a start Isaiah 59:2 He even goes to the extent of calling those who don't respect Him or show love to Him (by following His Commandments and teachings) an enemy. 

God is Love, and Love does not embrace evil, therefore He hates it. All that Love is, acts as a clarifier for things that are not holy. Love purifies the heart.

As for you OP, God does not hate you. He created you. You have probably heard the saying, God hates the sin, not the sinner. Remember, while we were in the midst of our sins, He sent His pride and joy. He sent His most precious creation to Earth, to be purely conceived by a virgin, only to show us the right way to live, die on a cross as a final sacrifice for our sins, and complete the greatest accomplishment of it all... RISE AGAIN! He left us with the Holy Spirit of God so that we can be apart of Him completely in His name. He is our way, our truth and our light!

I understand why you may think that God hates you. When absolutely nothing is going your way, and you've waited and you see no change. It is understandable. God is a practical being as well... Practical in the sense that all laws of this planet obey Him. Give God time to work out the details.... The story of Job really can give you some faith. What you need at the moment is a lot more faith....and possibly these last few things can help you.


1. Job 40, and read until the end of Job. Job basically got punked by God because he was speaking things he didn't understand and trying to prove that God was unfair without even knowing it! God asked Job if he could complete certain things with his own strength...and these questions eventually humbled Job and he had to apologize. It's really a great read!

2. Hebrews 2:1-4.. Be careful to follow what God teaches, or you can drift away from what is true. Each time a person drifts away, He ends up doing something against God and ends up being punished for it.

3. This battle isn't yours. It's the Lord. Find gratitude and get to know Him so that you won't panic so easily.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*From Adversity to Destiny
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
07-13-2011
*

_"The brother in humble circumstances ought to take pride in his high position"_ (James 1:9). 
Most of us avoid pain. We keep our medicine cabinets loaded with pain relievers. We couldn't imagine major surgery without an anesthetic. We are so averse to pain that we think God must desire that we will experience pain-free lives. After all, a loving God surely wouldn't want us to suffer pain, would He? Although God takes no pleasure in our pain, we have to acknowledge that He sometimes allows painful circumstances to occur in our lives in order to shape us and make us more like Christ. Sometimes our times of despair turn out to be a much needed light into our soul. 
I once came across the following poem written by an anonymous Confederate soldier, a devout young man who fought in the American Civil War. The lines of this poem express the soul of a man who has learned to view his times of adversity from a different perspective: 
I asked God for strength, that I might achieve;
I was made weak, that I might learn humbly to obey.
I asked God for health, that I might do greater things;
I was given infirmity, that I might do better things.
I asked for riches, that I might be happy;
I was given poverty, that I might be wise.
I asked for power, that I might have the praise of men;
I was given weakness, that I might feel the need of God.
I asked for all things, that I might enjoy life;
I was given life, that I might enjoy all things.
*I got nothing that I asked for but everything I had hoped for.
Almost despite myself, my unspoken prayers were answered*.
I am among men, most richly blessed.*​Do we trust God to lead us even though we can't see the pathway in front of us? Do we trust Him to be all-knowing, all-loving, and all-powerful? Do we believe He does all things well? As Paul wrote, "Everything that does not come from faith is sin" (Rom. 14:23). That's why God leads us through the dark places. 
Only in the darkness do we learn to walk by faith. 
*The highlight has given me peace.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you, Giselle, for sharing with me about what God hates.  I do however, am more than aware that God does hate those things that are against everything that is not like Him.  However, when I stated that 'God doesn't know how to hate' in my post to the OP, I meant that He doesn't know how to hate HIS CHILDREN!  I could have gone through a whole teaching on what God hates and what He loves, but that wasn't the time for that.  A woman needed help and she needed prayer and that's what I did.  She needed to know that God did not hate HER!

I'm happy to see so many come in and encourage the OP.  We must come together in times of desperation to help and encourage those that are struggling.

Blessings, always....

N&W





Giselle685 said:


> Response to the bolded.... God hates the things that are against Him. God has a character that hates things that attempt to weaken the strength of His good works.. sin. He hates sin.. He says it stinks. (I can't find the exact verse where He claims His hate for it.. there is evidence all over, so please reference this as a start Isaiah 59:2 He even goes to the extent of calling those who don't respect Him or show love to Him (by following His Commandments and teachings) an enemy.
> 
> God is Love, and Love does not embrace evil, therefore He hates it. All that Love is, acts as a clarifier for things that are not holy. Love purifies the heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 14, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *From Adversity to Destiny
> TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
> 07-13-2011
> *
> ...


I am blessed to know that the Holy Spirit has given you peace in this.  I too am encouraged after reading this.

I will continue to pray for you...continue to know that He loves you and that you are blessed!

Love always....

N&W


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 14, 2011)

@moonglowdiva, I understand how you feel. But here are some things that help me. 1) I keep a prayer journal as well. When I feel like God doesn't hear me, I always go back to the past entries where He _has_ spoken to me loud and clear. This always renews my faith and urges me to keep asking. Because He *will* answer. He always does. So if you feel like He isn't "speaking" to you or answering you - keep on asking. Jesus said if we keep asking, it will be given to us. 2) When I write in my prayer journal and ask God for something, I always thank Him for already having received it. I thank Him as if I already have it. No matter how long it takes for God to answer. I thank Him in advance. This also builds my faith because I am visualizing having already received the blessing that I am asking for and it gives me hope and expectation. 

I am praying for you, and I believe you will receive the blessings you are asking God for.


----------



## butterfly_wings (Jul 16, 2011)

God doesnt hate anyone, are you praying for god to send you blessings or are you praying to be a blessing for other people?


----------



## blkbeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

I so need this thread.  This thread has so much wisdom thanks to the ladies on this board.  

Like the OP, at times I feel that God doesn't hear me too.  Dealing with infertility and then losing 2 babies who were born alive a week apart to go back to infertility has really questioned my Faith.  However reading threads like this somehow renews it!!!  Thank you ladies!


----------



## Nonie (Jul 18, 2011)

moonglowdiva and blkbeauty, in case you haven't seen it yet (it was posted in OT), here's a video by Oprah that might speak volumes to you along these lines. May it speak to your hearts and show you the love our Father has for us...and how nothing He does is for nothing: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150208910403934&oid=121736167844852&comments


----------



## disgtgyal (Jul 18, 2011)

blkbeauty said:


> I so need this thread.  This thread has so much wisdom thanks to the ladies on this board.
> 
> Like the OP, at times I feel that God doesn't hear me too.  Dealing with infertility and then losing 2 babies who were born alive a week apart to go back to infertility has really questioned my Faith.  However reading threads like this somehow renews it!!!  Thank you ladies!



Be encouraged, God is not slack concerning his promises, my aunt had seven miscarriages over the course of several years she even had a cervical cerclage done, and on her 8th pregnancy the doctor told her that it was going to be the last time she will perform a cerclage because of her age and complications that may arise because of it but she carried to term and today that child is an intelligent and healthy six year old girl, so do not stop believing and continue praying, call your child into being, see that baby boy or girl, see that child growing up, believe God...


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2011)

If he will take you to it, he will definitely see you through it. God is an on-time God. As the song suggests, he may not come when you want him, but he will be right on time.


----------



## blkbeauty (Jul 23, 2011)

Nonie, how are you????  Thanks, this video was excellent.  Recently, I have gathered anything and everything that can speak, motivate and inspire me.  This one is definitely on my "saved list" of these things.


----------

